# Battlefield 3: Open Beta Download startet zwischen 15 bis 17 Uhr - Altersverifikation ab 23 Uhr



## TheKhoaNguyen (29. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Open Beta Download startet zwischen 15 bis 17 Uhr - Altersverifikation ab 23 Uhr* gefragt. 


                Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Open Beta Download startet zwischen 15 bis 17 Uhr - Altersverifikation vor 23 Uhr


----------



## trnapster (29. September 2011)

Wie läuft das mit Österreichern ab?


----------



## stockduck (29. September 2011)

trnapster schrieb:


> Wie läuft das mit Österreichern ab?


 
Wird einfach in Origin selbst zum downloaden bereit stehen. Gilt auch für die Schweizer btw.

DIE BETA FÜR UNSERE KUNDEN AUS ÖSTERREICH ODER DER SCHWEIZ KANN DIREKT  IN ORIGIN, DEM PLAYSTATION STORE ODER DEM XBOX MARKTPLATZ  HERUNTERGELADEN WERDEN.

Quelle: Battlefield 3-Beta – Probiere den neuen Shooter von DICE vor allen anderen aus

PS:  Gnihihihihihihi an alle Deutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tooth2323 (29. September 2011)

Und was ist wenn man kein Deutscher ist und keinen Personalausweis hat? Wie läuft das dann mit der Verifizierung?


----------



## stockduck (29. September 2011)

tooth2323 schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn man kein Deutscher ist und keinen Personalausweis hat? Wie läuft das dann mit der Verifizierung?



Du bist kein Deutscher, lebst aber in DE oder wie? DAS wäre allerdings interessant!


----------



## tooth2323 (29. September 2011)

stockduck schrieb:


> Du bist kein Deutscher, lebst aber in DE oder wie? DAS wäre allerdings interessant!


Ja bin Grieche, deshalb habe ich auch keinen Perso....


----------



## Viper0201 (29. September 2011)

Soll das jetz heißen ab 15 Uhr laden und erst ab 23 Uhr spielen? Ähhh FAIL?! Zum glück hatte ich den verfrühten Zugang und ich muss sagen. Die Grafik ist ganz schick und sollte es die Endgültige Grafik sein. Ich hab auf Ultra ohne MSAA 55-60 fps mit einer GTX 560 Ti. Bugs gibt es natürlich auf wieder einige; z.B. versinkt man an einigen Stellen sehr stark im Boden und diese Animation wenn man über Hindernisse springt funktioniert nicht 100%ig des öfteren glitcht man einfach vom Hinderniss wieder runter. Die Hitbox ist ziemlich gut wenn es nicht gerade am laggen ist. Nebenbei es gibt KEINE PINGANZEIGE. Die Sniper sind Overpowered, es wurde zwar gesangt das man für nen Oneshot den Kopf treffen muss, aber ich wurde schon über große Distanz mit einem einzigen Körpertreffer gekillt.


----------



## stawacz (29. September 2011)

also ich will mich grad bei battlelog einloggen und er sagt---->
*Your account is not allowed to login   
*


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (29. September 2011)

Kurzer Hinweis: Die Altersverifikation ist *vor* 23 Uhr nötig, nicht danach wie zuerst geschrieben, wäre auch reichlich sinnfrei.

Entschuldigt dies bitte!

Spielbar ist die Beta ab dem besagten Zeitpunkt (15 bis 17 Uhr). Wir fragen bei EA nach, wie es im Falle von "tooth2323" läuft und werden den Artikel aktualisieren.


----------



## stawacz (29. September 2011)

TheKhoaNguyen schrieb:


> Kurzer Hinweis: Die Altersverifikation ist *vor* 23 Uhr nötig, nicht danach wie zuerst geschrieben, wäre auch reichlich sinnfrei.
> 
> Entschuldigt dies bitte!
> 
> Spielbar ist die Beta ab dem besagten Zeitpunkt (15 bis 17 Uhr). Wir fragen bei EA nach, wie es im Falle von "stockduck" läuft und werden den Artikel aktualisieren.


 

hast du zufällig nen verdacht warum ich mich nich einloggen kann mit meinen originsdaten?  oder geht das dann auch erst zwischen 15-17 uhr?


----------



## Bofrostmann1860 (29. September 2011)

tooth2323 schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn man kein Deutscher ist und keinen Personalausweis hat? Wie läuft das dann mit der Verifizierung?


 Ab 23 Uhr geht's auch ohne Altersverifizierung.... Verrücktes Jugendschutzgesetz.
da steht's:
Willkommen zur Battlefield 3 Open Beta


----------



## shafty (29. September 2011)

kann mich auch nicht einloggen, wird wahrscheinlich auch erst um fünfzehnhundert für alle restlichen freigeschalten


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (29. September 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> hast du zufällig nen verdacht warum ich mich nich einloggen kann mit meinen originsdaten?  oder geht das dann auch erst zwischen 15-17 uhr?


 
Bei mir läuft der Login auf der Webseite und im Client von Origin. :/

Edit: Auch bei Battlelog funktioniert die Anmeldung.


----------



## tooth2323 (29. September 2011)

Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:


> Ab 23 Uhr geht's auch ohne Altersverifizierung.... Verrücktes Jugendschutzgesetz.
> da steht's:
> Willkommen  zur Battlefield 3 Open Beta



Danke, hatte mich schon gewundert.


----------



## stockduck (29. September 2011)

Ah... jetzt macht das schon mehr sinn.

Ich hab es so verstanden gehabt, dass man als deutscher überhaupt erst ab 23 Uhr downloaden und spielen darf- altersverifikation hin oder her.


----------



## LorD-AcE (29. September 2011)

Die Files für die Beta können bereits hier geladen werden: http://nextnet-gaming.de


----------



## Kwengie (29. September 2011)

was soll das denn?
Altersverifikation via Perso erst ab 23.00 Uhr???


----------



## wind1945 (29. September 2011)

Hallo

Ich poste mal nen guten Link wo wirklich sehr ausführlich geschildert wird, wie man an die BETA von BF 3 gelangt. Weil hier bei PCgames steht ja lediglich die Zeiten und in den Kommentaren weiss niemand wie das funktioniert.

Battlefield 3 - Die Open Beta startet heute! - Alle Details - Gameplay

Gruß HF


----------



## Max1809 (29. September 2011)

Kwengie schrieb:


> was soll das denn?
> Altersverifikation via Perso erst ab 23.00 Uhr???


 
Boah ... noch so einer/eine.


Zwischen 15 und 17 Uhr gilt die Altersverifikation! 

Ab 23:00 brauchste nicht mehr deine Personalausweisnummer eingeben und kannst dir gleich nen Key holen.


----------



## Sheggo (29. September 2011)

also nach 23 Uhr kann man die Beta ohne Altersverifikation ziehen und zocken?!

habe nämlich keine Lust, in Zeiten, in denen ständig irgendwelche User-Datenbanken gehackt werden, auch noch meine Persodaten rauszugeben...


----------



## sandman2003 (29. September 2011)

VOR 23^^

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  nix für ungut


----------



## Max1809 (29. September 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> also nach 23 Uhr kann man die Beta ohne Altersverifikation ziehen und zocken?!
> 
> habe nämlich keine Lust, in Zeiten, in denen ständig irgendwelche User-Datenbanken gehackt werden, auch noch meine Persodaten rauszugeben...


 
Ganz genau!


----------



## Max1809 (29. September 2011)

sandman2003 schrieb:


> VOR 23^^
> 
> wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  nix für ungut


 
Stimmt, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.



TheKhoaNguyen schrieb:


> Kurzer Hinweis: Die Altersverifikation ist  *vor* 23 Uhr nötig, nicht danach wie zuerst geschrieben, wäre auch  reichlich sinnfrei.
> 
> Entschuldigt dies bitte!
> 
> Spielbar ist  die Beta ab dem besagten Zeitpunkt (15 bis 17 Uhr). Wir fragen bei EA  nach, wie es im Falle von "tooth2323" läuft und werden den Artikel  aktualisieren.


 

Aber aber ... nix für ungut.


----------



## aamitsenf (29. September 2011)

Findet die Altersverifikation dann auch erst im Zeitraum von 15-17 Uhr statt? weil derzeit funktioniert sie noch nicht oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Max1809 (29. September 2011)

aamitsenf schrieb:


> Findet die Altersverifikation dann auch erst im Zeitraum von 15-17 Uhr statt? weil derzeit funktioniert sie noch nicht oder irre ich mich da?


 
Zwischen 15 und 17 Uhr wird die Seite Battlefield 3 Portal freigeschaltet (momentan nur weiterleitung).

Dort kannst du dich dann anmelden für die Beta.   Die Altersverifikation ist von dem besangten Startpunkt der Beta (zwischen 15 und 17 Uhr) bis 23 Uhr notwendig. Ab da kannst du dich auch ohne Verifikation für die Beta anmelden.


ALSO: Altersverifikation: notwendig von Startpunkt der Beta (15-17 Uhr) bis 23 Uhr! Und das täglich.

Sprich, keine Altersverifikation ist bei EA glaube ich von 23 Uhr bis 6 Uhr. Ab 6 Uhr nur mit Verifikation.


----------



## Datamind (29. September 2011)

Hehe also *vor* 23 Uhr Altersverifikation, *nach* 23 Uhr bis morgens dann keine Altersverifikation mehr nötig... und von 6 Uhr morgens bis 23 Uhr abends wieder Verifikation? Da soll mal einer das Jugendschutzgesetz verstehen. Kann hier jemand erläutern wie so ein Schmarrn entsteht oder muss man da ein gebildeter §en Bürokrat sein. Lustige Sache...

Edit: @Max1809: Also könnten sich die Kinder in der Nacht anmelden... epic fail    *fg* welcome to germany


----------



## DanGrizzly (29. September 2011)

So Leute Caspian Border ist wieder freigeschalten, PW ist videokilledtheradiostar.
Have Fun.


----------



## hellsing6537 (29. September 2011)

Jung wenn ihr vorher zocken wollt dann geth zumm Live chat 
"http://support.ea.com/app/chat/livechat_landing"
war zwar gestern ca 1,5h drin und hab einen Key bekommen und einen für mein Kumpel, er sagte zwar das ich Medal of Honor LE hab (keine Ahnung)^^
hier sind scrrennies
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/5854/originy.png
http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/29/supportdsy.png


----------



## Renox1 (29. September 2011)

Was für ein Scheiß. Wenn Jugendlich unter 18 BF3 spielen wollen, spielen sie es auch. Da können die beschränkungen machen wie sie wollen.


----------



## E-K0 (29. September 2011)

Caspian Border PW

zh1nt0 
29.09.2011 10:41
Quote
Yes Ladies and Gentlemen 

The password is: videokilledtheradiostar (all in small)


----------



## Datamind (29. September 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Was für ein Scheiß. Wenn Jugendlich unter 18 BF3 spielen wollen, spielen sie es auch. Da können die beschränkungen machen wie sie wollen.



Für mich sind das keine Beschränkungen, es sieht so aus als wenn durch die Grauzone jeder Minderjährige das Spiel zocken kann. Wozu die Ausweißpflicht, wenn sie nach 23 Uhr bis 6 Uhr nicht mehr gilt.


----------



## Renox1 (29. September 2011)

Nochmal zusammengefasst:
Zwischen 15 und 17 Uhr beginnt die Beta. 
Um spielen zu können, müsst ihr die Personalausweisnummer eines 18+ Jährigen eingeben. 
Sobald es 23 Uhr ist, könnt ihr euch bis 6 Uhr morgens die Beta herunterladen ohne eine Personalausweisnummer anzugeben.


----------



## E-K0 (29. September 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Was für ein Scheiß. Wenn Jugendlich unter 18 BF3 spielen wollen, spielen sie es auch. Da können die beschränkungen machen wie sie wollen.


 

wo soll die eigentlich sein zocke nun 2 tage musste nirgends was eintragen oO

edit:
ok Renox1 hat es eben gesagt


----------



## E-K0 (29. September 2011)

Caspian Border Spielen
für die die Probs haben die server zu finden:

auf "Server Browser" gehen
Häkchen bie Battlefield 3 und Caspian Border machen
dann werden unten alle server angezeigt


PW: videokilledtheradiostar (all in small)


viel Spaß

Die Map ist RIESIG


----------



## gammelbude (29. September 2011)

Mh, ich frage mich ob die Personalausweis Nummern irgendwie gespeichert werden, oder mit dem Account verknüpft? Fände ich irgendwie sehr bedenklich. Finde es nicht besonders gut meine Ausweisnummer im Internet irgendwo angeben zu müssen. Nicht das ich EA was unterstellen will, aber bin mit so persönlichen Infos sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## Corbanx (29. September 2011)

dem Spiel fehlt ein feature aus Americas Army...
und zwar das der "(Grund)ausbildung"... bevor man da einen recon oder medic spielen konnte, musste man eine oder mehrere Mission im singleplayer abschliessen um sich dafür zu qualifizieren...
so sollte es bei BC auch sein... zumindest was das Fliegen angeht...
bin selbst nicht der beste Jetpilot (dafür Heli) und deswegen überlasse ich das (Jet)-Fliegen denen die es können....
dieser stinklangweilige 6 Minuten Rundflug aus dem Video war wahrscheinlich primär zu Präsentationszwecken... aber hätte man dafür nicht jemand nehmen können der nicht total überfordert ist? (wer auch immer diese Vids aufgenommen hat)
ich jedenfalls kann es kaum erwarten heute nach Hause zu kommen und das Game anzuschmeissen.


----------



## General-Baker (29. September 2011)

Also ich bin genau der Meinung von Corbanx ich kann es kaum erwarten gleich nach dem ätzenden schullangtag die beta runterzuladen und gleich loszulegen


----------



## stawacz (29. September 2011)

TheKhoaNguyen schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft der Login auf der Webseite und im Client von Origin. :/
> 
> Edit: Auch bei Battlelog funktioniert die Anmeldung.


 

hmm klingt ja super,,spiel die ganze zeit fifa12 via origin und hab keine probleme,,nur beim battlelog will er mich nicht reinlassen,,schöne scheiße,,,

wenn ich mir das ding nich vorher kurz angucken kann,wird der mist eben abbestellt -.-


----------



## spike00 (29. September 2011)

Muss man die Beta in einem Stück ziehen oder kann man auch unterbrechen?.


----------



## Daishi888 (29. September 2011)

Die müssen! irgendeine Beschrenkung einbauen, da das Spiel erst ab 18 ist und um nicht gegen das Gesetz zu verstoßen muss man sich halt verifizieren. Ich denke nicht, dass AE oder sonst wer den Spielern das Leben schwer machen wollen. Nicht desto trotz müssen sich eben auch die Spieleentwikler an die Gesetze halten und das machen die mit so einer Aktion (tabsüber mit Verifizierung, von 23-6uhr keine). Denen ist sehr wohl bewusst, dass wenn jemand minderjähriges das Spiel spielen will, das auch irgendwie hinbekommt, aber dafür sind dann AE oder Origin nicht haftbar. Das ist reine Formsache und bestimmt nicht auf dem Misst irgendeines Spieleentwickler gewachsen. Reine Politik! Vorallem in Deutschland bei den ganzen... na das sage ich jetzt besser nicht... haben noch vor 23Uhr 

Aber hört einfach auf zu mekkern, verifiziert euch oder auch nicht(ab 23Uhr) zockt die Beta und HABT SPAß!

Wenn die Finale Version nicht läuft oder total verbuggt, DANN könnt ihr mekkern!


----------



## CyberBone (29. September 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Muss man die Beta in einem Stück ziehen oder kann man auch unterbrechen?.



Du kannst den Download auch pausieren wie bei Steam.


----------



## datoomy (29. September 2011)

hey leute eine frage, bei origin steht die BETA jetzt zum download bereit, aber wenn ich auf downloaden klicke, geht  das nicht, wegen dem jugendschutzgesetz... wie kann ich das jetzt "überlisten" ???


----------



## stawacz (29. September 2011)

datoomy schrieb:


> hey leute eine frage, bei origin steht die BETA jetzt zum download bereit, aber wenn ich auf downloaden klicke, geht  das nicht, wegen dem jugendschutzgesetz... wie kann ich das jetzt "überlisten" ???


 

wo genau findest du die denn da?


----------



## datoomy (29. September 2011)

direkt beim einloggen in origin


----------



## datoomy (29. September 2011)

oder versuchs mal bei der kategorie "gratis spiele"


----------



## Draikore (29. September 2011)

jo 15 uhr es ist nur gerade 14 uhr xD


----------



## Garusho (29. September 2011)

Link leitet jetzt nach facebook auf die BF3 Beta seite, dort kann man (wenn ichs richtig sehe) sein alter bestätigen lassen und nen key bekommen


----------



## SwizzJack (29. September 2011)

Open Beta kann man jetzt via Origin laden..2.9 MB per Sec 
Unter Freie Spiele


----------



## datoomy (29. September 2011)

welcher link ?


----------



## MarkusFunke (29. September 2011)

Ich hab nen Key erhalten (nach erfolgreicher Altersverifizierung), nun sagt mir Origin aber, dass der Code bereits verwendet wurde! Hat noch einer das Problem?


----------



## datoomy (29. September 2011)

wie/wo habt ihr euer alter denn verifiziert ? ein link wäre super


----------



## abe15 (29. September 2011)

Origin scheint schon überlastet zu sein, bekomme unter dem Reiter "Store" nur ne graue Seite angezeigt....


----------



## realgsus (29. September 2011)

omg, braucht man einen failbook acc um das alter verifizieren zu lassen?


----------



## stawacz (29. September 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> Origin scheint schon überlastet zu sein, bekomme unter dem Reiter "Store" nur ne graue Seite angezeigt....


 bei mir auch,,is mir jetzt zu doof,,ich spiel wieder fifa


----------



## Playerboy90 (29. September 2011)

So hab den Key auch zugeschickt gekriegt XD ^^ immerhin noch 1-2 stunden vor dem ansturm ^^


----------



## Garusho (29. September 2011)

also konnte die nummer vom perso eingeben, im neuen fenster wurde dann mir gesagt das ich als 18 anerkannt wurde bla bla, dann aber nix mehr passiert auch noch keinen link bekommen  (hab mich auch mal zur "sicherheit" bei dieser alters seite angemeldet)


----------



## Prog (29. September 2011)

Erstmal gemütlich FIFA 12 installieren ^^


----------



## FPS-Freak (29. September 2011)

Dieses kack Origin zeigt mir die ganze zeit nur n leeres Fenster. Was soll der scheiß???


----------



## dr-breen (29. September 2011)

Garusho schrieb:


> Link leitet jetzt nach facebook auf die BF3 Beta seite, dort kann man (wenn ichs richtig sehe) sein alter bestätigen lassen und nen key bekommen


 
Aber auch nur wenn man einen fratzenbuch accout hat, oder?


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (29. September 2011)

dr-breen schrieb:


> Aber auch nur wenn man einen fratzenbuch accout hat, oder?


 
Nein, das entsprechende Formular haben wir eben auch im ausgeloggten Zustand (Facebook) zu sehen bekommen. (bis die Netzwerküberschreitung kam, woran sich bis jetzt nichts geändert hat)


----------



## MarkusFunke (29. September 2011)

Altersverifizierung & Beta-Key auf http://betakeys.battlefield.de

Da hab ich meinen her. Allerdings ist die Seite auch nich erreichbar...


----------



## tooth2323 (29. September 2011)

Garusho schrieb:


> Link leitet jetzt nach facebook auf die BF3 Beta seite, dort kann man (wenn ichs richtig sehe) sein alter bestätigen lassen und nen key bekommen


 
Das wird ja immer besser...jetzt muss man auf failbook...


----------



## realgsus (29. September 2011)

trololololol

bitte mein originkonto direkt mit failbook verknüpfern und unabdingbar machen. epic scheiss is epic obv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrProof (29. September 2011)

der richtige ansturm der nicht schulkiddis kommt ja noch... Oo


----------



## Weird_Sheep (29. September 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, braucht man nur secure.mmserver.biz/eafb/battlefield/beatkies/ und man spart sich den Facebookgulasch.
Nur leider seh ich außer Zeitüberschreitung nix - also ohne Gewähr... 

Der Frame hat nun mal geladen, hier der Inhalt.

EA hätte also gerne nen  bei FB. 
Unten steht aber ein weiterer Link:
betakeys.battlefield.de, der zu einem nicht erreichbaren EA Server führt. Scheint also ohne FB möglich zu sein.

Origin zeigt auf der Storeseite nur grau...



So, nun sieht man ab und zu was, aber jetzt klemmts an der Sendezeitbeschränkung, sezebe.de 

http://secure.sezebe.de/?ziel=http%3A//forms.eaplay.de/view.php%3Fid%3D403 - führt aber wieder zu einer EA Fehlermeldung und von einem Eingabefeld für eine Personumemr hab ich noch nix gesehen.


----------



## stawacz (29. September 2011)

Prog schrieb:


> Erstmal gemütlich FIFA 12 installieren ^^


 

ick sag dir gleich..dat dauert^^   aber lohnt sich


----------



## Kupferrohr (29. September 2011)

ach...nach der arbeit wird eh erst motorrad gefahren und bis heute abend sieht alles bestimmt wieder rosig aus


----------



## BlutEngel (29. September 2011)

kann mir wer den link zur altersüberprüfung schicken?


----------



## Nick1313 (29. September 2011)

Kupferrohr schrieb:


> ach...nach der arbeit wird eh erst motorrad gefahren und bis heute abend sieht alles bestimmt wieder rosig aus


 
Motorrad! *___*


----------



## Gandra (29. September 2011)

nur das jetzt ca 17mlrd menschen auf der origin seite sind .. und es geht absoulut niiiiiix


----------



## realgsus (29. September 2011)

trolololol



			
				epic origin entwickler schrieb:
			
		

> wir hätte niemals mit einem solchen ansturm gerechnet. wie sollten wir denn ahnen, dass mehrere hundert menschen gleichzeitig interessiert sind eine betakey zu bekommen.



this is gonna be legen...

wait for it...



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychomilhouse (29. September 2011)

Download der Beta über Origin in Deutschland erst ab 23:00 'Uhr nichts mit vorheriger Altersverifizierung!!!!!!


----------



## Servicehans (29. September 2011)

Altersverifizierung -.- Wie ich diesen Bürokratenstaat hasse!!


----------



## realgsus (29. September 2011)

lol, ich hab es doch tatsächlich mal geschafft die seite zum laden zu bewegen und siehe da, man muss die scheisse "liken" um einen key zu bekommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer lesen kann und so...

auf dem bild stehts unten ganz klein... betakeyS.battlefield.de


----------



## iwa (29. September 2011)

hat irgendwer was anderes als serverüberlastungen erwartet? ich nicht. v.a. bei bfbc2 war es ja damals genau das gleiche...


----------



## datoomy (29. September 2011)

kommt man nur über facebook auf die altersverifizierungs seite ?
kann denn niemand nen link rein stellen ???


----------



## X3niC (29. September 2011)

Hotshield an...Origin mit us-ip starten und beta ohne Altersgrenze laden dann hotshield aus und mit deutscher Leitung ziehen, ziehen pausieren, die gestern schon geladene Betafiles in den Ordner Origin weitermachen lassen, fertig


----------



## ANGrizzly (29. September 2011)

Hallo ich komme nun weiter bei Battlefield 3 Beta-Test aber dann kommt da so ein MIST, was soll ich da für ein Account haben sehe nicht mal eine Registration ..... hier Screen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VAI0 (29. September 2011)

betakeys.battlefield.de/ ist die URL, die ihr benutzen müsst, wenn ihr euch NICHT bei Faceshit anmelden wollt!

Also nicht das "s" hinter key vergessen


----------



## Renox1 (29. September 2011)

Über Facebook???? Wenn ich bei Facebook unter 18 bin, geht es auch? Solange ich nen 18er Perso hab oder?


----------



## realgsus (29. September 2011)

scheiss auf failbook. geh einfach auf betakeys.battlefield.de. wenn die seite mal nich down is, dann kannste dort nen verifizierung machen. soweit komm ich auch, krieg sogar anzeigt, dass ich 18+ zugang hab und dann kommt noch ne seite von bf wo man namen und email angeben soll, außerdem wählt ob pc oder ps3, wenn man das abschickt... server überlastet   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twyki (29. September 2011)

auf der facebook app kommt nur ein bild mit ner kleinen unterschrift das man bei http://betakeys.battlefield.de/  den key holen kann gegen personummer


----------



## Revoluzz3r (29. September 2011)

ANGrizzly schrieb:


> Hallo ich komme nun weiter bei Battlefield 3 Beta-Test aber dann kommt da so ein MIST, was soll ich da für ein Account haben sehe nicht mal eine Registration ..... hier Screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Drück bei der Eingabe von deinen Daten nicht auf Einloggen sondern auf  Senden ist direkt neben der Eingabe


----------



## VAI0 (29. September 2011)

Macht Anonymous eine DDoS-Attacke auf betakeys.battlefield.de/  oder warum ist die Seite down!?


----------



## Twyki (29. September 2011)

LOL nachdem ich durch gekommen bin kommt das :

"Derzeit greifen mehr als 5000 Nutzer gleichzeitig auf das Formular zu. Um Problemen vorzubeugen, bitten wir dich, es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut zu versuchen.
Ein paar Minuten Geduld sollten genügen. "


----------



## Redangle2000 (29. September 2011)

Failbook = nogo 
Und über betakeys.battlefield.de/ = zweites fail!
Die Personummer ist völlig eingeschränkt.
Kann den Key nicht Anfordern, da nur der Perso als Einagbemaske gibt, aber wir hier in Deutschland aber ein genauso gültigen Reisepass haben, welchen ich nur habe.

Also wer ein roten Reisepass nur hat, hat pech und muss bis 23Uhr warten .


----------



## Apokus (29. September 2011)

Was passiert wenn man 3 Idiotendienste auf einmal nutzt?
Gar nichts weil alles überlastet ist.. seis der EA Server der direkt in die Knie gegangen ist, seis Facebook das die Weiterleitung auf die EA Server schon nicht stemmen kann oder sei es die Sendezeitbegrenzung *rofl* Verarsche die noch dazwischen geschaltet wurde... 3 Fails auf einmal, aber was erwartet man von EA auch sonst.. 

Btw Perso Nummern gibts z.B. auf der Berliner CCC Seite falls ihr schon nen neuen Perso habt und dementsprechend draußen bleiben müsstet.


----------



## stawacz (29. September 2011)

den kommentar hab ich grad bei facebook gefunden,,nur für die leute deren rechner nich ganz sauber is^^  ob da was dran is kann ich nich sagen....



> Mit der Installation  von BF3 unterschreibt ihr die neuen AGB's von EA, welche sie berechtigt  1x die Woche euren Rechner nach allen installierten Programmen zu  durchsuchen, Nutzungshäufigkeitsprofile  für jedes Programm anzulegen und u.a. auch auf  Urheberrechtsverletzungen zu "scannen". Ist man damit nicht  einverstanden, soll man BF3 ausrücklich nicht installieren. Ob es bei  der Beta so ist, bezweifle ich - bei der Vollversion wird diese Option  allerdings Pflicht sein, sprich, ein sauberer Rechner ist  Grundvorraussetzung, wenn man mit der Originalversion spielt.


----------



## Psychomilhouse (29. September 2011)

Bei Origin kann das Spiel erst ab 23:00 geladen werden. Jugendschutzbestimmung. 

Über FB mit Altersverifizierung aber die Leitung ist verstopft.


----------



## Chazer (29. September 2011)

Servicehans schrieb:


> Altersverifizierung -.- Wie ich diesen Bürokratenstaat hasse!!


 
Nicht alt genug ?


----------



## Macko93 (29. September 2011)

Bei mir ist der gesamte Origin-Store down


----------



## Renox1 (29. September 2011)

Kein bock auf die scheiße, ich warte ein paar stunden, viel spaß euch noch!


----------



## dickdurstig (29. September 2011)

alter was für vollspacken da sitzen, die hätten sich ja drauf einstellen können das das passiert typisch ea -.-

und ich frag mich wie das gehen soll die haben keine datenbank mit den nummern du gibst wahrscheinlich das feld mit dem alter an was wiederum schwachsinnig ist weil jeder vollhonk mit bisschen gesundem verstand das umgehen kann


----------



## rizzor (29. September 2011)

Gibt es bei der Installation des gekauften Spieles dann etwa auch so eine Altersverifikation?


----------



## Fireball8 (29. September 2011)

Sie haben's mal wieder gründlich verkackt >.<

Lese ich halt so lange in meinem neuen Buch


----------



## X3niC (29. September 2011)

Leute ich hab facebook umgangen und den ganzen anderen kack...Geht einfach auf Origin im normalen Browser, dann klickt auf beta, dann fragt er euch einer Mailadresse mit pw einfach das ea zeug eingeben, dann fragt es euch ob ihr origin starten könnt oder ob ihr es euch runterladen müsst, da einfach auf starten klicken dann startet sich origin und bf3 ist mit key in eurer gameslist.
http://imageshack.us/f/685/originn.jpg/


----------



## modderfreak (29. September 2011)

fb seite überlastet..gibts denn kein offizielles torrent? wär für viele sicher die schnellste methode.


----------



## realgsus (29. September 2011)

rizzor schrieb:


> Gibt es bei der Installation des gekauften Spieles dann etwa auch so eine Altersverifikation?


 
glaub ich nich, das spiel dürftest du dir ja EIGENTLICH nur dann kaufen können wenn du ü18 bist


----------



## X3niC (29. September 2011)

Leute ich hab facebook umgangen und den ganzen anderen kack...Geht einfach auf Origin im normalen Browser, dann klickt auf beta, dann fragt er euch einer Mailadresse mit pw einfach das ea zeug eingeben, dann fragt es euch ob ihr origin starten könnt oder ob ihr es euch runterladen müsst, da einfach auf starten klicken dann startet sich origin und bf3 ist mit key in eurer gameslist.
http://imageshack.us/f/68...


----------



## dickdurstig (29. September 2011)

vollhorst


----------



## Cadel (29. September 2011)

rizzor schrieb:


> Gibt es bei der Installation des gekauften Spieles dann etwa auch so eine Altersverifikation?


 
Nein, der Besitz des Spiels setzt das 18 sein vorraus (theoretisch) , reicht somit als als Altersverifikation.


----------



## Xardas1 (29. September 2011)

bis wann kann ich it beta eigentlich spielen? bis das vollständige rauskommt oder auch darüber hinaus??


----------



## dickdurstig (29. September 2011)

alter das ist ne qual die hätten am anfang server von nicht benutzem kram abziehen können zumindest bis so gegen sechse


----------



## dickdurstig (29. September 2011)

10.10


----------



## datoomy (29. September 2011)

ANGrizzly   ich bin zwar noch nicht so weit wie du, aber hast du das problem gelöst ?


----------



## Comandos (29. September 2011)

nur ist origin.com halt down


----------



## j0nny1337 (29. September 2011)

Boah Leute, hört auf STÄNDIG die gleichen Fragen zu stellen und es euch mega einfach zu machen! Alle Infos stehen auf der seite von EA.
Finde es aber ne frechheit das EA es überhaupt hat zu den ganzen überlastungen kommen lassen. Die wussten doch ganz genau was für einen ansturm es gibt. Hätte also vorher schon dafür sorgen müssen. Frechheit!

Komme auch nur bis dahin, wo man seinen Namen und die Plattform auswählen muss...


----------



## VAI0 (29. September 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Leute ich hab facebook umgangen und den ganzen anderen kack...Geht einfach auf Origin im normalen Browser, dann klickt auf beta, dann fragt er euch einer Mailadresse mit pw einfach das ea zeug eingeben, dann fragt es euch ob ihr origin starten könnt oder ob ihr es euch runterladen müsst, da einfach auf starten klicken dann startet sich origin und bf3 ist mit key in eurer gameslist.
> Imageshack - originn.jpg


 
Hast du einen Link zu der Origin-Seite?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (29. September 2011)

was war jetz überhaupt die überraschung die gestern versprochen wurde?


----------



## VAI0 (29. September 2011)

Die überlasteten Server.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (29. September 2011)

mal so als frage nebenbei, wie kann ikch verhindern das man sieht was ich installiert habe? kenne mich zwar mit computern recht gut aus, da diese anforderung aber echt schwachsinnig ist habe ich mich da nie drum gekümmert. hat da wer infos zu? will halt verhindern das origin sieht was ich installiert / gelöscht habe.


----------



## j0nny1337 (29. September 2011)

Weiß nicht wieso du das wissen willst... Orgin sieht es so oder so.... wenn das spiel Orgin benutzt...


----------



## dickdurstig (29. September 2011)

wo sehe ich da dann meinen schlüssel ich krieg ne loginaufforderung


----------



## realgsus (29. September 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Leute ich hab facebook umgangen und den ganzen anderen kack...Geht einfach auf Origin im normalen Browser, dann klickt auf beta, dann fragt er euch einer Mailadresse mit pw einfach das ea zeug eingeben, dann fragt es euch ob ihr origin starten könnt oder ob ihr es euch runterladen müsst, da einfach auf starten klicken dann startet sich origin und bf3 ist mit key in eurer gameslist.
> Imageshack - originn.jpg


 
keinen schimmer was du damit meinst... link?


----------



## Lolmacher (29. September 2011)

Sauber, ich kann bereits spielen


----------



## X3niC (29. September 2011)

VAI0 schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link zu der Origin-Seite?



Hab ganz normal über google origin store gegoogled bin jez sogar schon im battlelog, weil ich ja die Dateien schon hatte, muss grad noch nvidia treiber laden weil ich den neuesten brauche um das spiel zu starten.
Edit: sehe grade der store ist scheinbar down^^


----------



## dickdurstig (29. September 2011)

das umgehen ist schwachsinn

so einer der schon schlüssel hat wo zum teufel wird der angezeigt


----------



## dickdurstig (29. September 2011)

bei seiner anleutung wird man zu der seite weitergeleitet mit den schaltflächen siten blender


----------



## ElPillE (29. September 2011)

@dickdurstig ... geht mir genau so ... altersüberprüfung war erfolgreich und jetzt bin ich im Schlüsselfenster aber es steht kein schlüssel da ????????????????????


----------



## dickdurstig (29. September 2011)

dieses ganze sendezeitbeschränkung ist schwachsinn wenn en kiddie will kommts um 23 uhr an die beta punkt^^


----------



## j0nny1337 (29. September 2011)

Boah, ich hab echt nen hals....


----------



## Adariel (29. September 2011)

Ich frag mich ob sich jetzt wirklich einer über die Serverüberlastung wundert...

War vorher zu sehen, und genau deshalb warte ich und mach das alles in Ruhe in den nächsten Tagen, läuft ja nicht weg....


----------



## dickdurstig (29. September 2011)

ja aber des sezebe ist legit wahrsheinlich muss man sich anemlden um einen zu kriegen wäre typisch udn wir dann vollgespamt


----------



## j0nny1337 (29. September 2011)

Man leute, das Schlüsselfenster von dem ihr redet hat nur was mit der verifizierung zutun, das die seite angezeigt werden kann wo der schlüssel stehen soll, bzw. wo name und e-mail eingetragen werden muss!!!!


----------



## dickdurstig (29. September 2011)

super und der sezebe scheiss hat sich auch ncith auf erhöhten zudrang eingestellt sag mal sitzen da nur inkompetetne idioten in der führungsrige?


----------



## j0nny1337 (29. September 2011)

Ja grad weil EA das vorher wusste, hätten die mal dafür sorgen müssen, das es diemal nicht so passiert!


----------



## dickdurstig (29. September 2011)

und wo wirds angezeigt superbrain wär ne massnahme gewesen uds aufzuklären zumal da schlüsselfenster steht direkt da du horst


----------



## j0nny1337 (29. September 2011)

das schlüsselfenster muss offen bleiben!!!!!!!! Dann zeigt die komische seite dann auch 18 Jahre alt an.


----------



## FPS-Freak (29. September 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Kein bock auf die scheiße, ich warte ein paar stunden, viel spaß euch noch!


 
Ich denke, da werd ich mich anschließen. Ist ja nur ne Belastung für die Nerven...


----------



## Comandos (29. September 2011)

naja BETA ... KOSTENLOS..... soll sich keiner beschweren das es denen egal ist ob die server überlastet sind , da steht nimand in einer bringschuld....

also im moment ist so zimlich alles down was mit der anmeldung/keys zu tuhen hat , bleibt zu hoffen das wenigstesn heute nacht ruiger ist 

EDIT: *betakeys.battlefield.de/* scheint auch auf facebook umzuleiten nun


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. September 2011)

läuft ja echt super! Hauptspiel ist storniert. Wenn man zur beta so ein mist support hat dann hat man ihn auch im Hauptspiel. 
Ständig werde ich auf fabook weitergeleitet, ich habe keinen fabook account, werde ich mir auch niemals zulegen.


----------



## dickdurstig (29. September 2011)

betakey.battelfield.de

für leute ohne facebook comme mois


----------



## j0nny1337 (29. September 2011)

Da haste recht Kerkilabro.... Das meinte ich ja damit, das sie hätten vorher dafür sorgen müssen.... Kostenlos oder nicht... Man soll es ja schließlich kaufen.... aber hab auch immer weniger lust... warte jetzt auch paar stunden und wenns dann immer noch so ist, dann ...... off


----------



## dickdurstig (29. September 2011)

war es grad für knapp 5 minuten bis die seite gesagt hat och ne hab jetzt kein bock


----------



## tooth2323 (29. September 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> den kommentar hab ich grad bei facebook gefunden,,nur für die leute deren rechner nich ganz sauber is^^  ob da was dran is kann ich nich sagen....




 Was soll denn das schon wieder....wat intressiert EA das...


----------



## j0nny1337 (29. September 2011)

so der link "betakeys.battlefield.de" leitet nun auch weiter auf facebook... hammer hart


----------



## dickdurstig (29. September 2011)

betakey.battlefield.de ist down redirect zu facebook


----------



## Schalkmund (29. September 2011)

Ich habs nicht eilig und machs wenn die Kinder im Bett sind.


----------



## Twyki (29. September 2011)

*http://forms.eaplay.de/view.php?id=403 sö?
... bitte.
*


----------



## dickdurstig (29. September 2011)

das dreckige schlüsselfenster is offen ich frag mich nur wo zum henker der scheiss key angezeigt werden soll


----------



## DoctorGonzo (29. September 2011)

Wie sich alle aufregen, und fleißig am stonieren sind.
Lächerlich


----------



## Renox1 (29. September 2011)

Mein gott, war schon beim perso fenster, und dann: server überlastet. Und alles wieder von vorne!


----------



## ElPillE (29. September 2011)

j0nny1337 schrieb:


> Man leute, das Schlüsselfenster von dem ihr redet hat nur was mit der verifizierung zutun, das die seite angezeigt werden kann wo der schlüssel stehen soll, bzw. wo name und e-mail eingetragen werden muss!!!!


 

genau das kam und schwupps alles eingetragen ... und was kommt ... Server überlastet -.-


----------



## wOJ (29. September 2011)

Naja ich will es erstmal anzocken bevor ich es storniere  

noch bis 17 uhr arbeiten....


----------



## NinjaWursti (29. September 2011)

Viel besser ist doch dass Patch 2.0 von The Witcher jetzt ebenfalls erhältlich ist. Download von diesem und Installation klappt wunderbar. Jetzt wird bug- und Ärgerfrei The Witcher gespielt. Im Gegensatz zu euch BF3 nicht-abwarten-könner.
<-Hat zugegeben den Hals voll von all den BF3 news. Sry


----------



## datoomy (29. September 2011)

ist hier jemand, der das mit der alterverifizierung schon gemacht hat ? wenn ja, könnt ihr mal bitte schritt für schritt erklären, was man da machen muss, ob man sich irgendwo anmelden muss oder so.

wie zum beispiel wegen SeZeBe.de || Sendezeitbegrenzung & technisches Mittel    .. muss man sich da anmelden ?


----------



## Lolmacher (29. September 2011)

Falls es wen interessiert:
Mit Proxy kann mans umgehen.


----------



## absztrakkt (29. September 2011)

Gott sei dank hab ich noch ne xbox,wird dann wohl morgen nach 23 uhr runtergeladen


----------



## Prog (29. September 2011)

Mich leitet der Link "betakeys.battlefield.de" mit "s" nun auch auf failbook.
Ein User hat es treffend formuliert "Brot kann schimmeln, was kann EA?"

Ich sehe die Sache gelassen, bis zum 10.10., oder wie lange die Open Beta laufen soll, ist ja noch etwas Zeit


----------



## Hannibal89 (29. September 2011)

So gehts, bin gerade am laden  mal sehen ob das Spielen dann auch funktioniert?! 
http://forum.ea.com/de/posts/list/831000.page#1770319


----------



## j0nny1337 (29. September 2011)

Echt.... die kiddies alle mit dem Perso von der Mutter... Geht aufn Spielplatz man....


----------



## connermc (29. September 2011)

Bin mal gespannt, ab wann ich eine Stuhlprobe zum Spielen abgeben muss.


----------



## PCBattlefield (29. September 2011)

LEUTE: Gibt diesen Proxy in eueren PC ein - dann könnt ihr die BETA ganz einfach über den ORIGIN-STORE Laden und Zocken: US PROXY: 72.167.53.4:8080  (Setzt den IE als Standartbrowser und trägt den Proxy da unter Verbindungen>LAN ein) - funktionierte bei mir ohne Probs 

Funktioniert, also es läd gerade


----------



## ElPillE (29. September 2011)

tja habe die schlüsselseite offen aber man kommt auf keine seite um sich den key zuschicken zu lassen xD


----------



## Apokus (29. September 2011)

Ok, um mal schluss machen zu können mit dem Scheiss System das der Deutsche (und Ösi/Schweizer) hier ertragen muss :

Nehmt nen US Proxy (gidf), gebt ihn im Internet Explorer als Proxy ein.
Internet Explorer als Standardbrowser setzen und alle Browser + Origin zumachen.
Danach Origin neu starten -> Einloggen -> "Free Games" die Beta zu Battlefield 3 auswählen und voila ihr habt Key + Download ohne jeglichen Dreck den man euch seitens EA Deutschlands vor die Füße gekotzt hat.


----------



## PCBattlefield (29. September 2011)

Ok, um mal schluss machen zu können mit dem Scheiss System das der Deutsche (und Ösi/Schweizer) hier ertragen muss :

Nehmt nen US Proxy (gidf), gebt ihn im Internet Explorer als Proxy ein.
Internet Explorer als Standardbrowser setzen und alle Browser + Origin zumachen.
Danach Origin neu starten -> Einloggen -> "Free Games" die Beta zu Battlefield 3 auswählen und voila ihr habt Key + Download ohne jeglichen Dreck den man euch seitens EA Deutschlands vor die Füße gekotzt hat.

FUNKTIONIERT!!!!


----------



## fent0r (29. September 2011)

PCBattlefield schrieb:


> LEUTE: Gibt diesen Proxy in eueren PC ein - dann könnt ihr die BETA ganz einfach über den ORIGIN-STORE Laden und Zocken: US PROXY: 72.167.53.4:8080  (Setzt den IE als Standartbrowser und trägt den Proxy da unter Verbindungen>LAN ein) - funktionierte bei mir ohne Probs
> 
> Funktioniert, also es läd gerade


 

luv u 

Tut was der Mensch sagt, bei mir hats auch geklappt und ich lad mit der vollen Bandbreite!

greetz


----------



## datoomy (29. September 2011)

meinste cmapne jez wegen laggy usw oder ist BF3 generll camp'ig aufgebaut ?


----------



## TheCrow1989 (29. September 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> den kommentar hab ich grad bei facebook gefunden,,nur für die leute deren rechner nich ganz sauber is^^  ob da was dran is kann ich nich sagen....


 


> Mit der Installation von BF3 unterschreibt ihr die neuen AGB's von EA, welche sie berechtigt 1x die Woche euren Rechner nach allen installierten Programmen zu durchsuchen, Nutzungshäufigkeitsprofile für jedes Programm anzulegen und u.a. auch auf Urheberrechtsverletzungen zu "scannen". Ist man damit nicht einverstanden, soll man BF3 ausrücklich nicht installieren. Ob es bei der Beta so ist, bezweifle ich - bei der Vollversion wird diese Option allerdings Pflicht sein, sprich, ein sauberer Rechner ist Grundvorraussetzung, wenn man mit der Originalversion spielt.



Danke ! hab origin grade wieder runter gehauen ea geht das nen scheiß dreck an was ich auf meinem rechner habe oder nich habe


----------



## stawacz (29. September 2011)

Lolmacher schrieb:


> Falls es wen interessiert:
> Mit Proxy kann mans umgehen.


 bei mir gehts nich ich komm dann nich mehr bei origins rein,,


----------



## RalHe (29. September 2011)

j0nny1337 schrieb:


> echt.... Die kiddies alle mit dem perso von der mutter... Geht aufn spielplatz man....


 
:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## dickdurstig (29. September 2011)

zum spielen werdet ihr trotzdem noch ne key brauchen.... ab sechs wenn dann noch welche von der arbeit kommen ist die hölle komplett


----------



## RalHe (29. September 2011)

:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## stawacz (29. September 2011)

TheCrow1989 schrieb:


> Danke ! hab origin grade wieder runter gehauen ea geht das nen scheiß dreck an was ich auf meinem rechner habe oder nich habe


 
obwohl ich mir das fast garnich vorstellen kann,,,ick glaub dann hätten die kanzleien ne menge papierkram zu erledigen


----------



## Apokus (29. September 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> bei mir gehts nich ich komm dann nich mehr bei origins rein,,



3-4-5 mal versuchen, dann gehts.


----------



## realgsus (29. September 2011)

PCBattlefield schrieb:


> LEUTE: Gibt diesen Proxy in eueren PC ein - dann könnt ihr die BETA ganz einfach über den ORIGIN-STORE Laden und Zocken: US PROXY: 72.167.53.4:8080  (Setzt den IE als Standartbrowser und trägt den Proxy da unter Verbindungen>LAN ein) - funktionierte bei mir ohne Probs
> 
> Funktioniert, also es läd gerade


 nice1. läuft!


----------



## dickdurstig (29. September 2011)

macht ja ned den ie als standradbrowser unnötig und dann habt dir die scherrerei mit dem umstellen


----------



## PCBattlefield (29. September 2011)

Ich komme nicht in Battlelog rein, es kommt einfach gar nichts -.-


----------



## RuxX (29. September 2011)

Falls wer die Beta Files laden will(weil bei EA gerade das Chaos ist) schaut mal hier vorbei:
http://www.nextnet-gaming.de
Rapidshare-Netload-ShareOnline-Uploaded


----------



## FreeCryer (29. September 2011)

Mit einem VPN Programm wie Hotspot Shield kann man die Beta, nach erstellen eines Amerikanischen Origin Accounts, direkt über das Origin Programm laden und bekommt den Key ohne umwege dazu. Mit Fullspeed.


----------



## MarkusFunke (29. September 2011)

Cool, mit Hotspot Shield gehts auch


----------



## stawacz (29. September 2011)

FreeCryer schrieb:


> Mit einem VPN Programm wie Hotspot Shield kann man die Beta, nach erstellen eines Amerikanischen Origin Accounts, direkt über das Origin Programm laden und bekommt den Key ohne umwege dazu. Mit Fullspeed.


 
wie jetzt,,gibt dat nich probs wenn man schon nen europäischen account hat..?


----------



## Mantelhuhn (29. September 2011)

altersverifikation anner ps3? am arsch  habe mir die beta um 13:30 über meinen östereich account gedownloaded, hab um 14:10 gespielt^^ östereich ftw!^^


----------



## realgsus (29. September 2011)

also mal ehrlich. dieser battlelogdreck is doch für'n arsch


----------



## stawacz (29. September 2011)

also das is doch echt lächerlich,,,ne open beta und keine sau kommt rein,,,dazu noch noch dieser dreck über facebook sein alter verifizieren zu lassen setzt dem ganzen echt die krone auf,,kostenlos hin oder her


----------



## Renox1 (29. September 2011)

PCBattlefield schrieb:


> Ok, um mal schluss machen zu können mit dem Scheiss System das der Deutsche (und Ösi/Schweizer) hier ertragen muss :
> 
> Nehmt nen US Proxy (gidf), gebt ihn im Internet Explorer als Proxy ein.
> Internet Explorer als Standardbrowser setzen und alle Browser + Origin zumachen.
> ...


 
Wenn ich das mache, ist bei Origin zwar eine schaltfläche um die Beta runterzuladen, doch dann steht da, dass es aufgrund des jugendschutzgesetztes nur von 6-23 uhr möglich ist....


----------



## PCBattlefield (29. September 2011)

realgsus schrieb:


> also mal ehrlich. dieser battlelogdreck is doch für'n arsch


 
Kannst du dich auch nicht einloggen?


----------



## PCBattlefield (29. September 2011)

realgsus schrieb:


> also mal ehrlich. dieser battlelogdreck is doch für'n arsch


 
Geht der Login auch bei dir nicht?


----------



## MA (29. September 2011)

mein got dauert das lange  habe ma probirt nen key für nen kolegen zu holen aber die server scheißen da immer ab bin ich fro das ich moh tier 1 hatte und schon seit 2 tagen spielen kann


----------



## FreeCryer (29. September 2011)

@stawacz Desshalb sage ich ja VPN. Du schaltest den VPN (in meinem Fall HotSpot Shield) ein. Der vergibt dir eine amerikanische IP adresse. Dann startest du Origin und erstellst einen neuen (vllt geht es auch mit alten, ka) account und gibst USA als Land an. Wenn du dich dann damit einloggst in Origin kannst du die Beta direkt Runterladen ohne die ganzen in Deutschland nicht funktionierenden Registrierungsserver. Einen Key brauchst du auch nirgends anders her bekommen, da der beim Download direkt dabei ist (kleines "i" bei dem Bild im Spielebrowser). Wenn du wärend des Download den VPN wieder ausschaltest, wird der Download nach einiger Zeit sogar wieder schneller.


----------



## PCBattlefield (29. September 2011)

@FreeCryer Aber Battelog Login klappt nicht, bei dir?


----------



## FreeCryer (29. September 2011)

eventuell bekommst du in Origin selbst im SHOP die meldung "501 Bad Gateway", dann musst du einfach nochmal Origin neustarten bzw. dein VPN programm neustarten.

So sollte jeder in die Beta kommen


----------



## realgsus (29. September 2011)

doch, bin auch drin, aber der gamebrowser is ein witz und jedes mal ausm game raus wenn man den server wechseln will. wenn man denn überhaupt mal auf einen kommt...


----------



## FreeCryer (29. September 2011)

@PCBattlefield Soweit war ich nochnicht, ich lade das Spiel noch


----------



## Sandor88 (29. September 2011)

realgsus schrieb:


> doch, bin auch drin, aber der gamebrowser is ein witz und jedes mal ausm game raus wenn man den server wechseln will. wenn man denn überhaupt mal auf einen kommt...


 
Dachte ich auch erst! Aber nach 2 Tagen hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und find es ganz ok. 

Ich sag euch nur es lohnt sich den Aufwand auf sich zunehmen!


----------



## PCBattlefield (29. September 2011)

@FreeCryer Oh man, das wird noch kommen. Da kommt nix. Die Seite lädt dann einfach neu -.-


----------



## PCBattlefield (29. September 2011)

realgsus schrieb:


> doch, bin auch drin, aber der gamebrowser is ein witz und jedes mal ausm game raus wenn man den server wechseln will. wenn man denn überhaupt mal auf einen kommt...


 
Wie bist du reingekommen?


----------



## FreeCryer (29. September 2011)

Ja, aber wenigstens kann sich mit der Anleitung schonmal jeder das Spiel mit Key ziehen und hängt nicht schon an der ersten hürde


----------



## PCBattlefield (29. September 2011)

@FreeCryer Wie lange noch? PS: Sag ob Battelog bei dir klappt -.-. Probier dich jetzt mal einzuloggen XD


----------



## MA (29. September 2011)

hier Let's play bf 3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW_F8vsmyok&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## FreeCryer (29. September 2011)

Noch Ca. 1std. 15 Minuten. Habe nicht so schnelles Internet. Aber Ja, ich sage bescheid


----------



## PCBattlefield (29. September 2011)

@FreeCryer Bist auch Deutscher oder? Also keine Schweizer IP oder?


----------



## realgsus (29. September 2011)

bin ich froh, dass ich mir den scheiss nich vorbestellt hab. man kann ja nichmal seine steuerung gescheit konfigurieren...


----------



## Keenin (29. September 2011)

Krass, seit etwa 14 Uhr versuche ich überhaupt mal meinen Key zu bekommen, aber soweit klappt es nicht mal...


----------



## PCBattlefield (29. September 2011)

Es geht jetzt xD


----------



## Keenin (29. September 2011)

http://www.ea-forms.com/off.html
--> Leider ist der Server derzeit nicht erreichbar. Bitte versuche es in 10 Minuten nochmal!
--> Und das habe ich seit ca. 14 Uhr...


----------



## absztrakkt (29. September 2011)

FreeCryer schrieb:


> eventuell bekommst du in Origin selbst im SHOP die meldung "501 Bad Gateway", dann musst du einfach nochmal Origin neustarten bzw. dein VPN programm neustarten.
> 
> So sollte jeder in die Beta kommen


 
Mhh,bei mir wills nicht funktionieren. Hab Hotspot Shield schon ma neugestartet und Origin... immer noch der 501 error.
Werd wohl mal den PC neustarten. wenns dann immer noch nicht klappt muss ichs wohl oder übel auf der xbox zocken müssen.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (29. September 2011)

Da hat sich MoH wohl doch gelohnt


----------



## FreeCryer (29. September 2011)

@absztrakkt: Das wird warscheinlich auch glück sein. je nachdem mit welcher IP du gerade auf Origin connectest also jenachdem welche IP dir Hotspot Shield zuteilt


----------



## stawacz (29. September 2011)

also habs grad nochmal mit hotshield probiert ,mir dann n neuen account zu machen,aber auch da,,,seite überlastet  -.-


ganz nebenbei,,,is doch heut auch noch FIFA erschienen,welches auch über origin läuft ....-.-


----------



## Ralf83 (29. September 2011)

xbox und playstation keine probleme, beim pc erscheint nicht mal der store, also werd ichs wohl dort spielen müssen


----------



## danthe (29. September 2011)

Man kann statt Hotspotshield auch einen Proxy im Firefox verwenden und dann auf die amerikanische Originseite gehen, dann kommt man auf die Battlefield 3-Aktion und kann da auf Launch Origin klicken, dafür muss Origin aber vorher aus sein.
Mein Proxy:   72.167.53.4:8080
Allerdings sind mittlerweile glaub ich alle Server abgestürzt.


----------



## danthe (29. September 2011)

Die Spielserver laufen auch kaum, oft laggt es unspielbar oder man kann nicht joinen.


----------



## connermc (29. September 2011)

Ich hab jetzt das Tool Proxy Switcher  http://www.proxyswitcher.com/ benutzt um den Proxy zu benutzen, im Originbrowser saugt er jetzt die Beta runter.


----------



## chruesch (29. September 2011)

Also ich bins gerade am herunterladen.
Seit etwa 3 viertel stunden..


----------



## lippianer (29. September 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Da hat sich MoH wohl doch gelohnt


 richtig


----------



## Zapman2010 (29. September 2011)

Man dieser nervige Jugendschutz der wieder alle 18+ Leute völlig zu tote nervt und die jüngeren spielen es trotzdem, brauch doch kein Mensch.


----------



## realgsus (29. September 2011)

so, ich hab jetz mal ne stunde gezockt und damit reichts mir auch schon. battlelog is der letzte husten, ich kann die steuerung nich so konfiggen wie ich sie brauche, alles in allem is mir das gameplay zu lahm (aber is ja geschmackssache). schon alles voller camper, wenn man es denn mal auf einen server schafft 

gut, und gelöscht den scheiss


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (29. September 2011)

Ich kann mich bei Origin nicht einloggen. Gestern gings noch (hatte Origin gestern schon mal gesaugt dafür). Wenn ich stattdessen einen neuen Account erstellen will sehe ich:

FEHLER BEIM LADEN DER SEITE

Die Seite ist vorübergehend nicht verfügbar. Möglicherweise ist sie überlastet oder wird überarbeitet. Bitte versuche es später noch einmal.

Also mit anderen Worten, wenn das die "Generalprobe" für den Launch ist, dann dürfen wir wohl damit rechnen, so um den 1. November rum BF3 spielen zu können, wenn sich neben den 5 offiziellen Servern von Electronic Farts (EF) auch 500 private etabliert haben.


----------



## Sancezz1 (29. September 2011)

Also bei mir hängt er jetzt schon ne weile am Matchmaking fest oO


----------



## Tangun (29. September 2011)

schön .. trotzdem kann ich mich noch nicht veruifizieren ...


----------



## absztrakkt (29. September 2011)

Mhh,habs jetzt sogar schon so weit gebracht,dass ich 'ne Mail von dem komischen SeZeBe Dienst bekommen habe...


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2011)

Heißt das, wenn ich das heute nacht ab 23 uhr mach, brauche ich nichts mit Personalausweis machen? Wenn ja, dann warte ich so lange.
Ich bin zwar schon lange über 18 *g*, aber irgendwelche Personalausweisdaten möchte ich nicht im Internet abgeben. Ich bin bei solchen Sachen immer vorsichtig.


----------



## geleckt (29. September 2011)

Diesen Mist mit Sezebe hab ich hinter mir.... Dennoch sagt man mir bla bla in Kinderdeutschland darf man erst ab blabla downloaden... Mit der PS3 geht es ohne Probleme... Das ist diskriminierung der PC-Spieler....


----------



## Renox1 (29. September 2011)

Ich hab Hot Spot installieren, beta download angefangen und wieder deinstalliert. Jetzt habe ich auf den deutschen Origion die Beta am saugen, ohne auf eine Seite gewesen zu sein, und ich glaube ein Lizenzschlüssel steht auch dabei. Deutsche version lol!


----------



## battschack (29. September 2011)

Irgendwie check ich grad garnix mehr kommt man von arbeit heim will spielen und muss erst mal raus finden wie ich mit nem Türkischen ausweis spielen darf ... Kann da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## creebo (29. September 2011)

echt kradd..die ea server scheinen sich ja gerade in richtung erdkern zu brennen...ich komm zwar immer wieder an der perso verifizierung vorbei und auf die seite bevor man seinen key bekommen soll aber dann ist der server immer down.. vll wirds ja später noch was oder die ea server sind komplett kaputtgegangen


----------



## Bl4ckburn (29. September 2011)

JamesTSchuerk schrieb:


> Ich kann mich bei Origin nicht einloggen. Gestern gings noch (hatte Origin gestern schon mal gesaugt dafür). Wenn ich stattdessen einen neuen Account erstellen will sehe ich:
> 
> FEHLER BEIM LADEN DER SEITE
> 
> ...


 
Genau mein Gedanke. Ich bin sogar soweit, dass ich BF3 abbestelle und es mir über Warez Seiten saugen werde. Das wird da eher laufens als über die offiziellen Bahnen denk ich. 

Ich meine, was haben die bei EA erwartet?! Das ist eines, wenn nicht sogar DAS meistgepushte Spiel dieses Jahr und allein auf der GamesCom, mal die E3 ausgelassen, standen die Leute über stunden schlange und das über alle Messetage.

Einfach total dämlich... Es wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit schlimmer sein als heute wenn BF3 released wird.


----------



## rider210 (29. September 2011)

ich habe keinen facebook account. gibt es jetzt für mich ne möglichkeit nen key zu bekommen um mir den clienten zu laden?

pls help


----------



## realgsus (29. September 2011)

*so gehts auch ohne facebook und serverüberlastung:*


proxy für den internet explorer (bzw. den standardbrowser) suchen (der den ich benutzt hab, scheint nicht mehr zu gehen)
dann origin starten - store - free games - bf3 beta downloaden
wenn er fertig ist einmal starten und dieses schwule browserplugin installieren
dann hab ich den proxy wieder rausgeschmissen und konnte normal arbeiten
sobald der download startet bekommt man automatisch einen key dazu  
hier mal ein paar proxies: http://www.proxz.com/proxy_list_anonymous_us_0.html

hier noch paar bilder dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireball8 (29. September 2011)

kaum bin ich auf Caspian Border, wird das PW geändert oder was? So ein scheiß xD


----------



## Renox1 (29. September 2011)

@realgsus 

Habe es ganz genau so gemacht, hat bei mir auch geklappt. Er läd immer noch runter, obwohl ich wieder eine deutsche IP habe.

Geh mal auf Spieldetails (rechtsklick), ist der Lizenzschlüssel der Beta Key?


----------



## battschack (29. September 2011)

Kannst mir mal den pfad geben wo origin bf3 beta hin ladet? Habs schon geladen nur kA wohin dammit.

@@Realgsus


----------



## dr-breen (29. September 2011)

connermc schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt das Tool Proxy Switcher  Anonymous Browsing via Proxy Servers with Proxy Switcher benutzt um den Proxy zu benutzen, im Originbrowser saugt er jetzt die Beta runter.


 
Danke, hat funktioniert!


----------



## gammelbude (29. September 2011)

rider210 schrieb:


> ich habe keinen facebook account. gibt es jetzt für mich ne möglichkeit nen key zu bekommen um mir den clienten zu laden?
> 
> pls help


 

Das hat bei mir wunderbar geklappt, daher verlinke ich es einfach:
http://www.united-forum.de/battlefi...-sammelthread-102278/seite33.html#post2505297


----------



## rider210 (29. September 2011)

danke


----------



## Tangun (29. September 2011)

@ realgsus .. ich könnts laden bei origin .. geht aber nicht weil ich mich verifizieren muss


----------



## realgsus (29. September 2011)

@rider210

@rest. der key wird automatisch hinterlegt wenn der download läuft. man braucht dann keinen extra. man muss das game halt einmal starten während man noch über den proxy drin is. dann wird der acc aktiviert. danach gehts auch ohne proxy

sieht dann so aus bei mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tangun (29. September 2011)

und wie genau jetzt ?


----------



## realgsus (29. September 2011)

na so wie ich es ein paar posts höher (#222) beschrieben habe. origin schließen, proxy im IE eintragen. IE als standard definieren. dann origin starten. downloaden und installen, game starten ins epic battlelog das hat dann den account aktiviert. ab dann kannste den proxy wieder rausnehmen. so oder so ähnlich lief es bei mir.


----------



## realgsus (29. September 2011)

battschack schrieb:


> Kannst mir mal den pfad geben wo origin bf3 beta hin ladet? Habs schon geladen nur kA wohin dammit.
> 
> @@Realgsus


  axo jo, der haut das in den origin gamepfad in einen ordner namens "Battlefield 3 Beta". den standardgamepfad kannste in den origin einstellungen nachschauen und ändern bei bedarf.


----------



## xkoy (29. September 2011)

Ihre Eingabe war leider ungültig.

Wie das ubfuckd


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2011)

Ich muss grad schmunzeln. Wenn ichs downloaden will, steht da: "Leider darf dieses Spiel aufgrund des Jugendschutzes in Deutschland nur *zwischen 6 Uhr und 23 Uhr *heruntergeladen werden."

 Da haben sie wohl was verdreht.


----------



## xkoy (29. September 2011)

Persoeingabe is fürn Hugo, hat auch jemand Streß ??


----------



## Renox1 (29. September 2011)

@realgsus

Ich hatte den proxy an und lade die beta nun runter. Hab hotshield aber wieder deinstaliert. Muss ich beim start des spiels den proxy anhaben? dann mache ich es für den start eben wieder drauf


----------



## VoodooDE (29. September 2011)

Also ich weiss ja nicht, wie ihr das alle macht, aber ich habe jetzt Hotspot Shield aktiviert und dann Origin geöffnet, dann mit meinem EA-Account eingeloggt und dann oben auf "Free Games" und dann bei BF Beta auf "Get It Now". Dann switched er um auf "Meine Spiele" aber da steht dann nichts...


----------



## battschack (29. September 2011)

VoodooDe

Probiers einige mal dann erscheint er irgendwann dort und ladet es runter!

Habe es auch so gemacht und installiere gerade die beta


----------



## realgsus (29. September 2011)

wie gesagt, wenn man es einmal aktiviert hat, kann man den proxy auch wieder ausschalten. hotspot braucht man nich. ich habs zumindest nicht gebraucht, einfach nen proxy im browser eintragen und origin übernimmt das dann vom standardbrowser. sollte halt ein us-proxy sein. anleitung dazu siehe post #222


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (29. September 2011)

Ich finds gut, dass die jetzt noch die Ausweisidentifizierung anbieten.
Ich finds schlecht, dass man Origin braucht.
Ich finds schade, da ich deshalb drauf verzichten werde.


----------



## Renox1 (29. September 2011)

Ich finds schlecht, dass die jetzt noch die Ausweisidentifizierung anbieten.
Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass man Origin braucht.
Ich finds schade, dass du deshalb heulst.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (29. September 2011)

Na wunderbar. Als Spanier habe ich keinen Personalausweiß 

Wenn ich jetzt bis 11 warte, geht es dann auch ohne Altersverifizierung?
Tut mir leid, wenn es schon gepostet wurde, komme gerade von der Arbeit und muss etwas zu essen machen, keine Zeit zum lesen. 
Grüße.


----------



## the1stRonin (29. September 2011)

Frechheit, ich komm ned aus deutschland und muss trotzedem bis 11 warten.
so ein dreck... is ma jetzt schon unsympatisch das spiel...das kann ja nur ein scherz sein.  Die deutschen vermiesen uns Österreichern echt schon langsam das gamen.


----------



## datoomy (29. September 2011)

wenn jemand wegen all dem hie rum heult und BF3 nich mehr zocken will ( was er früher oder später sowieso tun wird ) dann soll er das forum verlassen und nich rum flamen...  post #222 hats perfekt beschrieben, habs eben genau so gemacht und er downloaded jetzt !  8 stunden verbleibend, hab nur ne 2000er leitung xD


----------



## datoomy (29. September 2011)

habe noch eine kurze frage, ist wichtig, ich hab n bruder und er will natürlich auch bf3 ziehen, aber würden wir beide es zeihen würde es mit der 2000er leitung sehr sehr lange dauern, können wir das dann so machen, dass ich mir die beta jez komplett ziehe und er nur kurz an-downloaded, damit er den key abschreiben/kopieren kann und ich ihm dann einfach die beta übern stick gebe.

müsste eigentlich gehen oder ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2011)

the1stRonin schrieb:


> Frechheit, ich komm ned aus deutschland und muss trotzedem bis 11 warten.
> so ein dreck... is ma jetzt schon unsympatisch das spiel...das kann ja nur ein scherz sein.*  Die deutschen *vermiesen uns Österreichern echt schon langsam das gamen.


 
Kann ich verstehen, aber die deutschen Spieler können auch nichts dafür. Wir sind da genauso genervt von dem ganzen Kram wie alle anderen auch


----------



## Revoluzz3r (29. September 2011)

datoomy schrieb:


> habe noch eine kurze frage, ist wichtig, ich hab n bruder und er will natürlich auch bf3 ziehen, aber würden wir beide es zeihen würde es mit der 2000er leitung sehr sehr lange dauern, können wir das dann so machen, dass ich mir die beta jez komplett ziehe und er nur kurz an-downloaded, damit er den key abschreiben/kopieren kann und ich ihm dann einfach die beta übern stick gebe.
> 
> müsste eigentlich gehen oder ?


 

Ja das geht ohne Probleme


----------



## Mystorius (29. September 2011)

Ich verstehe das nicht ganz, wenn ich das Spiel eh nur außerhalb der "Jugendzeiten" downloaden kann, dann brauch man doch auch net den schwachsinn mit dem Perso beim "bersorgen" des Beta Keys... das ist ziemlich frustierend mit dem Beta Key zu hause zu sitzten und, zu warten;warten;warten und nochmals warten


----------



## LikeMe (29. September 2011)

Kann nicht mal ein proxy addon für firefox downloaden,
ich befinde mich auf "addons.mozilla.org" und möchte
irgendein addon installieren und dann kommt die überaus
sinnlose fehlermeldung: "verbindungsfehler mit addons.mozilla.org"
auf welcher ich mich in dem moment ja befinde -_-,
hat jemand auch das problem ??? Bzw. eine Lösung ?


----------



## thor2101 (29. September 2011)

ultrasurf von chip downloaden, starten, wenn grün ist Origin starten, im store bf3 beta downloaden, key steht in der info (kleines i), spielen! wo ist das problem?


----------



## Renox1 (29. September 2011)

Muss Ultrasurf auch beim spielen/starten an sein?


----------



## absztrakkt (29. September 2011)

"Disconnected from Log-In Server"

blablabla...


----------



## Flo66R6 (29. September 2011)

Hat zufällig noch jemand einen Key über? Ist wohl utopisch, aber ich würde mich über eine entsprechende PN freuen.

Ich habe es auch schon per Hotspot Shield versucht, aber ich kann mich damit nicht am Origin Client anmelden. Komisch, bei einem Kumpel hat es so funktioniert :-/

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## FreeCryer (29. September 2011)

achja ich wollte ja nochmal bescheid sagen: Hotspot Shield geht und der Login im battlelog auch. großartiges Spiel, wird vorbestellt


----------



## Mentor501 (29. September 2011)

FreeCryer schrieb:


> achja ich wollte ja nochmal bescheid sagen: Hotspot Shield geht und der Login im battlelog auch. großartiges Spiel, wird vorbestellt


 
Ich versuche es schon seit 16 Uhr mit Hotspot, und kann mich damit nichtmal bie Origin anmelden...
Habe also immer noch keinen Key, es nervt!


----------



## Skaty12 (29. September 2011)

Kann man nach 23 Uhr das Spiel ganz normal über Origin laden und installieren? Bei mir läuft das mit Facebook und den EA Servern im Moment überhaupt nicht >_>


----------



## Flo66R6 (29. September 2011)

FreeCryer schrieb:


> achja ich wollte ja nochmal bescheid sagen: Hotspot Shield geht und der Login im battlelog auch. großartiges Spiel, wird vorbestellt



Hmm, bei mir funktioniert es nicht. Angeblich ist meine Origin ID fehlerhaft oder das Passwort falsch. Mache ich den VPN aus, kann ich mich sofort anmelden.

Hat wer eine idee?

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## VegetaGer (29. September 2011)

also das mit dem ultrasurf geht^^ einmal orgin danach neustarten und man kann ohne ultrasurf die beta laden^^


----------



## Mentor501 (29. September 2011)

Ultrasurf geht tatsächlich, WUNDERBAR, und der Download ist schön schnell, schon bei 7 %.

Edit1:Jetzt sinds schon 20% O_O konstant 4,8MB, nicht das Maximum meiner Leitung, aber ich hatte es wesentlich langsamer erwartet!

Edit2: 6,2MB/s Wo ist die Megamäßige Auslastung geblieben?!


----------



## Flo66R6 (29. September 2011)

Geil, Ultrasurf funktioniert 

Danke für den Tipp!

Noch 20 Minuten und ich kann es antesten. Lang lebe 32.000 Kbit/s

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## LikeMe (29. September 2011)

So, bin nun auch am downloaden 

Thx, thor2101 / Ich wiederhole:

1. Orign downloaden / Installieren / Acc erstellen / Beenden
2. Ultrasurf downloaden / Installieren / Starten
3. Orign Starten / Anmelden / ->Store / ->Free Games /
Batttlefield 3 Beta / Installation Starten / *Durchklicken* /

(Kann sein dass dann nichts mehr passiert bzw. keine Meldung kommt,
dass die Installation gestartet wurde, ist aber alles in Ordnung !)

->Meine Spiele / ->Zeigen / "->Download läuft" / - FERTIG -

4. Auf " i " drücken / Lizenzschlüssel notieren !


----------



## Mentor501 (29. September 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Geil, Ultrasurf funktioniert
> 
> Danke für den Tipp!
> 
> ...


 
Wunderbar, verbreitet es in jedem Forum!
Ich bin schon bei 64%  ENDLICH!

Edit:
Download fettig!


----------



## PCBattlefield (29. September 2011)

Die Beta ist sau geil. Verbuggt aber hammer .
Grafik ist super (lasst am besten Auto)
Habe 50-60 FPS!


----------



## jo0 (29. September 2011)

Das Game ist so was von Buggy, die schaffen das niemals zum Release die ganzen Bugs zu beheben...

Wenn man Tot ist, kann man nichts in den Optionen einstellen. Wenn man lebt, gerade in den Optionen ist und stirbt, fliegt man raus! (Hab vorher ca. 10 Minuten Gebraucht nur um die Grafikeinstellungen zu ändern)
Der Serverbrowser im Browser ist der größte Scheiß!
Grafik ist bis jetzt auch nicht so gut wie in den Trailern (trotzdem sehr ansehnlich)
Unzählige Bugs wie Grafikfehler, Clippingfehler, Lags, usw (Viel zu viel alles einzeln aufzuführen)

Und dann auch noch den ganzen Origin Quatsch für 50€?? Nein Danke, da spiele ich lieber BC2.

Ok, es ist eine Beta, aber es kommt mir vor wie eine PreAlpha..

Was ich als positiv empfinde ist der Spielstart samt Connect auf den Server, aber sonst.. irgendwie nichts...


----------



## Renox1 (29. September 2011)

Deshalb Beta. Schreib die ganzen Bugs auf und verschick sie. Dann können sies auch beheben!


----------



## Skaty12 (29. September 2011)

LikeMe schrieb:


> So, bin nun auch am downloaden
> 
> Thx, thor2101 / Ich wiederhole:
> 
> ...


 Wenn ich alles so mache und die Beta runterladen will, sagt mir Origin: "We're sorry, but you do not meet the requirements to download this game."


----------



## LikeMe (29. September 2011)

Also wenn die Bugs wirklich so offensichtlich sind kann es sich nicht wirklich um
eine "Beta" handeln, weil eine solche nur Sinn macht wenn die Entwickler das
Spiel bereits soweit haben, dass sie selbst keine mehr sehen/finden und daher
auf die breite Masse angewiesen sind um durch sie, die noch versteckten Fehler
zu entdecken. Warum eine "Beta" machen wenn sich das Spiel noch im "alpha"
Status befindet ??? Ergibt meines erachtens nur wenig Sinn, außer es handelt
sich nur um einen Test der Serverauslastung. Hab noch nicht fertig geladen,
werde mir daher erst nacher eine wirkliche Meinung Bilden können.


----------



## jo0 (29. September 2011)

@Renox1 eben nicht.. Die Open Beta dient doch hauptsächlich nur der kostenlosen Werbung um das Spiel noch weiter zu hypen.. Gab doch schon eine Alpha und eine closed Beta.. Was ist in der Zeit passiert? Fast nichts..

Und von den ganzen Bugs werden die schon bescheid wissen.. 
Bad Company 2 hat heute auch noch noch ziemlich beschissene Bugs. Viele Bugs wurden auch erst nach einer sehr langen Zeit behoben, deswegen mache ich mir auch bei Battlefield 3 keine große Hoffnung.

Release wurde viel zu weit nach vorne geschoben.

Fazit für mich: Wenn, dann das Spiel lieber in einen halben Jahr oder so kaufen, dann ist es auch günstiger und man kann problemloser spielen...


----------



## Renox1 (29. September 2011)

Fertig gedownloadet! "Wird installiert...."


----------



## LikeMe (29. September 2011)

@Skaty12
Kann ich leider nicht viel zu sagen, ich habs genau so gemacht wie beschrieben
und mein Download ist bereits bei 65% also bisher kein Problem. Es scheint bei
den meisten anderen ja auch zu funktionieren. Hast du auch Orign kommplett
beendet bevor du UltraSurf gestartet (und dann erst wieder Orign gestartet) hast ?


----------



## spike00 (29. September 2011)

Hab die Grafikeinstellungen geändert und jetzt bekomm ich immer einen weißen Bildschirm wenn ich im Server bin und auf deploy drücke

Und am Anfang bevor man nicht eine Klasse gewählt hat kann man auch nicht ins Menü wechseln. 

Kann man beim Serverbrowser die Grafik ändern?


----------



## LikeMe (29. September 2011)

Omg, erst drecks "Orign", dann drecks "Serverbrowser" statt eines Spielmenüs und zudem noch drecks addons damit man überhaupt nen Server joinen kann und dann
kommt auf JEDEM Server dem man beitreten will die Meldung, dass der Server
voll ist, obwohl nur weniger als die Hälfte aller Slots belegt sind o_O

Und dass alles nachdem man sich überhaupt erstmal durch die Anmeldung zur Beta
mit Hilfe von Proxy´s durchgekämpft hat weil die dr**** Anmeldeserver von dr**** EA
nix taugen obwohl sie, wenn sie auch nur ein bischen Planung haben eigentlich
wissen sollten wie riesen groß der Ansturm auf die Beta sein wird...

Wen errinert es noch an den gleichen Mist, den Crytec mit Crysis 2 abgezogen hat -_- ?
Warum bekommen so große Publischer sowas nie auf die Reihe ?
Es ist einfach zum heuln ^^


----------



## mrhit77 (29. September 2011)

also ich werde dauerhaft gedämpft, na wenigstens bin ich schon an den barrikaden formular öffnen und alter ferrifizieren vorbei^^ jetzt hakt es noch daran, dass ich den key geschikt bekomme^^


----------



## Joerg2 (29. September 2011)

Also mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es mir dank Medal of Honor egal sein kann, aber das ist weder effektiver Jugendschutz, noch würde ich EA meine Perso-Nummer geben. 
1) Gebe ich Ubi, EA und allen anderen für meine Profile immer nur die nötigsten Daten - wer weiß, welche Infos ich denen mit meiner Perso-Nummer gebe...Da würd ich wenn ich müsste eher bis 23 Uhr warten.
2) Jugendschutz, weil man's ohne Perso erst nach 23 Uhr bekommt? Das soll ja ein schlechter Witz sein. Was hindert einen 14-jährigen denn daran einfach die Perso-Nummer eines volljährigen Bruders, Elternteils oder sonst was anzugeben. Und noch viel wichtiger: Was hindert einen 14-jährigen daran jetzt am langen Wochenende einfach mal bis 23 Uhr auf zu bleiben - wenn er/sie's nicht eh immer macht....


----------



## HerzogHeilig (29. September 2011)

ganz erlich? soviel stress is mir das nich wert, da wart ich liebern paar wochn länger bis ichs im laden krieg


----------



## rider210 (29. September 2011)

also bei mir hat auch der tipp von realgsus (seite12) geholfen.
keine perso angaben, keine altersverifizierung, kein warten auf nen beta key.
origin runterladen, account erstellen, dann den englischen ea store über origin mit nem us proxy server besuchen und die beta laden.
key bekommt man automatisch dazu
ne proxy software ist netmal zwingend notwendig. wurde ja oben ne seite gepostet wo man paar us ip´s herbekommt


----------



## LikeMe (29. September 2011)

Das Spiel ist den Download wirklich nicht Wert 
Und wo ist die gute Grafik ? Ich habe "Custom" ausgewählt und
alles aufgedreht was geht und das Spiel sieht trotzdem ziehmlich schlecht aus...
So ziehmlich alles ploppt aus dem nichts auf oder ändert ständig seine Form/Qualität
(z.B. der Texturen). Alles sieht total überstrahlt aus von den Lichteffekten...
Vieles ist aus simplen flachen Texturen erstellt... Pflanzen,
Feuer etc. so wie vor Jahrzehnten, dass nenne ich mal technischen
Fortschritt xD Rasen der durch den Steinboden wächst :/ Maximal 4x Kantenglättung, obwohl 16x mindestens Standard sein sollte... (man sind die Bäume pixelig!!!).
Die Waffensounds haben ja mal gar kein feeling... ja ist Geschmacksache 
Und vieles vieles mehr, über die Bugs sag ich jetzt mal nichts, die kommen nämlich noch obendrauf. Achja, und das Wasser sieht ja echt langweilig aus...
Naja, egal, sie werden sowieso ordentlich Geld mit dem Spiel machen egal wie
schlecht es ist, der Hype ist ja so überdimensional dass es genügen kaufen weden.
Ich frage mich nur wie sie von einer "Beta" welche den fertigkeitsgrad einer frühen
"alpha" hat, innerhalb von 2 Monaten zu einer vernünftigen Vollversion kommen wollen ?
Und dafür macht man sich den Stress sich mit Orign, dem *BF3Browser*, Proxys
und sonstigen Dingen rumzuschlagen. Ich hätte stattdessen lieber den ganzen Tag
TV spielen sollen und entspannen. Ich werde natürlich die nächsten tage noch mit der Beta rumexperimentieren, aber dies ist mein Ersteindruck


----------



## KeiteH (29. September 2011)

23.02h download via origin store läuft ))


----------



## cokekilla (29. September 2011)

Ersten 15% in 2 min. geladen und jetzt 10% in 8 Minuten und es wird immer langsamer -.-


----------



## Tresenkippe (29. September 2011)

23 h und es kommt die Meldung: Leider erfüllst du nicht die Voraussetzungen für den Download dieses Spiels.

ahjaa ?!? -.-


----------



## stawacz (29. September 2011)

ja na jetzt scheints ja wenigstens zu laden,,bin mal gespannt ob ich in den nächsten 2 std n server sehe


----------



## Ic3Gh0ul (29. September 2011)

Bekomme auch die Meldung "Leider erfüllst du nicht die Voraussetzungen für den Download dieses Spiels"
System:
HD6870
AMD 955
8 GB RAM
reicht zwar nicht für ultra aber spielen sollte ich ja doch können -_-


----------



## CyRiCoN (29. September 2011)

wie ladet ihr das den und wo ???
das mit alter habe ich gemacht da habe ich mich angeneldet 
und jetzt ?? sry das ich so doof frage


----------



## CyRiCoN (29. September 2011)

oh jetzt laed es mit 2 mb xD


----------



## CyRiCoN (29. September 2011)

2.5 mb saug du viehhhhh ! xD


----------



## Hotshotshotyou (29. September 2011)

360 geht gar nix -.- IHR glücklichen overpower PC haber :C


----------



## Comandos (29. September 2011)

naja nach 5-6std spielen muss ich echt sagen , bugs ohne ende da mus man schon beide augen fest zudrücken um den zustand gut zu finden ^^ 

und download naja heute vormittag per torrent geladen geht ja schneller und dan einfach bei origin ins verzeichnis 
und mit hotspotshield war auch heute mittag kein problem bei origin den key zu bekommen


----------



## cokekilla (29. September 2011)

CyRiCoN schrieb:


> wie ladet ihr das den und wo ???
> das mit alter habe ich gemacht da habe ich mich angeneldet
> und jetzt ?? sry das ich so doof frage


 
du musst einfach nur origin runterladen dann gratis spiele und da dann bf3 anwählen 

Ps: Nach 23 uhr kein Altersnachweis mehr nötig. Ich habe es vorhin auch andauernd versucht -.-  und dann schaff ich es endlich und es kommt das ich den cookie nicht setzten konnte...


----------



## CyRiCoN (29. September 2011)

so ich habe mir heute auch einen euen pc zusammgestellt jetzt muss ich nur genug fuer meien alte hardware bekommen dann bf3 maxed out !!!!!!!


----------



## stawacz (29. September 2011)

Ic3Gh0ul schrieb:


> Bekomme auch die Meldung "Leider erfüllst du nicht die Voraussetzungen für den Download dieses Spiels"
> System:
> HD6870
> AMD 955
> ...


 

glaub die haben da generell probleme,derzeit,,ich würd die meldungen nich so ernst nehmen und es später nochmal versuchen..

wir bekommen bei fifa12,welches ja auch über origin läuft auch so lustige meldungen im moment...(spiel funktioniert nicht mehr,dauernde disconects,oder,das spiel wird abgebrochen da deine kadercard nicht mit der deines gegners übereinstimmt)2 min später gings wieder,,5 min danach wieder nich,,,also einfach n bischen warten


----------



## CyRiCoN (29. September 2011)

per torrent ich lade jetzt mit 4.3 mb also kann mir kaum vorstellen das es mit torrent schneller ging wusste garnicht das es torrent noch gibt xD


----------



## Datamind (29. September 2011)

jo0 schrieb:


> @Renox1 eben nicht.. Die Open Beta dient doch hauptsächlich nur der kostenlosen Werbung um das Spiel noch weiter zu hypen.. Gab doch schon eine Alpha und eine closed Beta.. Was ist in der Zeit passiert? Fast nichts..
> 
> Und von den ganzen Bugs werden die schon bescheid wissen..
> Bad Company 2 hat heute auch noch noch ziemlich beschissene Bugs. Viele Bugs wurden auch erst nach einer sehr langen Zeit behoben, deswegen mache ich mir auch bei Battlefield 3 keine große Hoffnung.
> ...



100% ACK

Bestes Beispiel ist wohl wirklich Bad Company 2...  EA wurden diverse schwerwiegende Probleme und Glitches gemeldet, doch zeigten die keine positive Reaktion um die Fehler einzudämmen. Manche Fehler existieren seit 1,5 Jahren. Als Beispiel: C4 glitch, diverse andere glitches ggf. mit Youtube Anleitung zum nachmachen, Hitboxen, 32 slot rubberbanding/lags, backbone Überlastung, white screen of death, black screen of death und und und... aber was will man an einem Spiel verbessern wenn das Grundgerüst BC2 von Anfang an wackelte?

Nur wurde die Community nicht so richtig beachtet bzw. haben die meiner Meinung nach gegen eine Wand geredet. Fraglich ob der Support es in BF3 richtig macht.

Seit dem letzten BC2 patch ist es auf 32 slot servern so langsam möglich halbwegs lagfrei zu spielen. Wie soll das bitte bei BF3 mit 64 Spielern funktionieren? Bin mal gespannt ob man das Spielen kann, vor allem was passiert wenn auf ner 64 Map auch nur 5 Spieler mit nem hohen Ping sind. Bei BC2 zog es denn ganzen Server in die Knie da, da lag es an der Programmierung und netcode.

Ok, EA will auch nur unser bestes und zwar unser Geld...


----------



## Sheetso (29. September 2011)

Muhaha Downloadrate liegt bei ~ 4.6MB/sek 

innerhalb von 2 mins 15% xD


----------



## CyRiCoN (29. September 2011)

15 min gebraucht fuer beta download xD


----------



## artem91 (29. September 2011)

Hallo.

Hab mir vor kurzem die Beta (endlich) runtergeladen. Und was kommt, diese Meldung:

"We´re sorry, an error has occured. There is a problem with your game´s setup. Please reinstall your game"

Hab das Spiel jetzt zum 4 mal neuinstalliert aber die Meldung bleibt 

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## Ic3Gh0ul (30. September 2011)

LÖSUNG FÜR "Leider erfüllst du nicht die Voraussetzungen für den Download dieses Spiels"

NEUEN ORIGIN ACCOUNT MACHEN ABER BEI LAND USA WÄHLEN - GEHT SOFORT 

sry für caplslock aber will ja nur helfen


----------



## hellsing6537 (30. September 2011)

An alle BF liebhaber wenn Ihr noch keinen Beta zugang habt, vergesst es Bf3 ist nur ein neues Call of Duty

Ich denke jeder BF2 oder Bad Company2 spieler wird mir zustimmen


----------



## Fischkop (30. September 2011)

hellsing6537 schrieb:


> An alle BF liebhaber wenn Ihr noch keinen Beta zugang habt, vergesst es Bf3 ist nur ein neues Call of Duty
> 
> Ich denke jeder BF2 oder Bad Company2 spieler wird mir zustimmen


 
Nicht wirklich. Von der Metro Map war ich auch nicht angetan, ich mag den Rush Modus sowieso nicht, aber Conquest auf der Caspian Border Map mit 64 Spieler hat mir gleich mehr Spaß gemacht und hat mich auch an BF2 erinnert.

Allerdings ist es eben schon ganz schön verbuggt, mag sein das die Beta schon seit 1 Monat fertig ist und das eigentlich Spiel schon weiter ist, aber einen gefallen haben sie sich mit dieser Beta nicht getan und dazu dieser dumme Rush Modus auf der kleinen Metro Map. Ich hoffe sie schalten die Caspian Border Server noch komplett frei und stellen mehr Server zur Verfügung für diese Map, da die ca. 40 Server immer voll sind


----------



## Gustav2008 (30. September 2011)

Die EA Manager werden immer unfähiger.

Jetzt muss man für eine Fake Beta, die eigentlich eine Demo ist, einen Origin Client laden und ein Browser Plugin installieren. Klar, wenn man es Beta nennt, dann kann man den Kunden viel einreden, z.B. Bugs die noch behoben werden, oder den dummen Menschen, von denen es leider viele gibt, man würde sie mit irgend welchen early access privilegieren.

Habe mir alles geladen und dann soll ich auch noch ein Browser Plugin installieren?

Liebe Leute, so verkauft man keine Spiele. Für gutes Geld will ich gute Ware und keine Zwangsmitgliedschaften erwerben.

EA, nein danke!

PS: Haben die Stümper diesmal ein relativ bugfreies Spiel mit einem funktionierenden und brauchbaren Serverbrowser hin bekommen?


----------



## Zapman2010 (30. September 2011)

Also die Spiel Auswahl über den Browser direkt geht mir schon jetzt auf den Sack. Bleibt das so oder kommt da iingame browser ?


----------



## LorD-AcE (30. September 2011)

Die Files kann man vorweg schon hier laden: http://nextnet-gaming.de


----------



## Raffnek30000 (30. September 2011)

ihr glücklichen könnt schon zocken, ich musste den ganzen abend damit zubringen mein system zu backuppen -.-

denn ich installe extra für diesen scheiss nen zweites system und muss deshalb alles neu machen

naja wollte ich sowieso machen, aber etwas angenervt bin ich schon ^^ zumindest bin ich mir sicher das ich dann nicht ausspioniert werde da ich in der "battlewindows" installation natürlich nur battlefield und firefox haben werde 

kranke welt, die sollen sich aber nicht einbilden das ich für jedes spiel das ich kaufe ein extra windows installiere... das ist das erste und letzte mal XD


----------



## Sheetso (30. September 2011)

ich werde jetzt bestimmt gesteinigt aber ich find die grafik (im vorab ich weiss das es in der beta noch nicht die zu erwartenden 100% sind) voll zum kotzen.... was soll daran schön sein...bzw neu? da hat mir farcry2 optisch besser gefallen xD
zudem ist die steuerung imo extremst buggy....
mal begint mein char verbuggt zu hüpfen während man sich hinlegen will um in deckung zu gehn... über "objekte jumpen" funktioniert nur ab und zu oder nach lust und laune...man bleibt überall dauernd hängen (selbst an "erdhäufchen die gerademal 3 cm hoch sind) ... somit ist ein 10 meter sprint beinahe unmöglich..... grafikfehler ohne ende.... (Zotac GTX285 Amp!) mal rennt das spiel 2, 3 spiele butter flüssig... beim 3. oder so beginnt es plötzlich zu ruckeln wie auf ner 32mb graka xD
nenene... wenn sich da bis release nichts zeigen lässt wird es erst gekauft wenn mindestens ein 2 gb patch draussen ist der rein nur für die fixes ist 

viel spass bei diesem ****** spiel... ^^ da zock ich lieber schrottplatzsimulator oder rollstuhlsimulator xD

Edit: Meine PERSÖNLICHE wertung bislang: Note 3/10


----------



## Orthus (30. September 2011)

Scheint wohl deine erste Beta zu sein...die werden solche Dinge, die du hier ansprichst mit großer Sicherheit noch zu großen Teilen ausmerzen. Die Grafik find ich stimmig und das gute ist, dass es trotz Beta-Status doch überraschend gut auf meinem PC läuft.


----------



## chbdiablo (30. September 2011)

Nen Key hab ich schonmal, spielen kann ich aber eh erst nächste Woche, dann ists bestimmt auch schon etwas ruhiger


----------



## School10 (30. September 2011)

Hat es mal einer geschafft tasten der Maus neu zu belegen? Also ich iwie nicht.


----------



## Paaschi89 (30. September 2011)

artem91 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Hab mir vor kurzem die Beta (endlich) runtergeladen. Und was kommt, diese Meldung:
> 
> ...


 

Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch! Habe bis jetzt auch alles mögliche versucht, um das Spiel zum Laufen zu bringen. U. a. Treiber der Graka deinstalliert und den neuesten installiert, x- mal die Beta wieder deinstalliert und runtergeladen aber nichts funktioniert.
Also wenn jemand das gleiche Problem hat oder hatte und eine Lösung gefunden hat, bitte
posten.


----------



## DeFab (30. September 2011)

Paaschi89 schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch! Habe bis jetzt auch alles mögliche versucht, um das Spiel zum Laufen zu bringen. U. a. Treiber der Graka deinstalliert und den neuesten installiert, x- mal die Beta wieder deinstalliert und runtergeladen aber nichts funktioniert.
> Also wenn jemand das gleiche Problem hat oder hatte und eine Lösung gefunden hat, bitte
> posten.


 
Wie wäre es mal BF3 Beta über battlelog zu starten und nicht versuchen über origin  denn über origin kommt same fehlermeldung


----------



## Lickedy (30. September 2011)

Ich hätte es mir besser vorgestellt! Das ist voll das Camper Spiel. Alle leigen se irgendwo in dunklen Ecken rum Omg. Ausser der Grafik ist die Steuerung noch genauso schwammig und behindert wie früher. MW bleibt der König ich wette...


----------



## Paaschi89 (30. September 2011)

Hat es denn bei dir anschließend über Battlelog funktioniert?


----------



## Lickedy (30. September 2011)

antivirus programm ausschalten... ^^


----------



## Sheetso (30. September 2011)

Orthus schrieb:


> Scheint wohl deine erste Beta zu sein...die werden solche Dinge, die du hier ansprichst mit großer Sicherheit noch zu großen Teilen ausmerzen. Die Grafik find ich stimmig und das gute ist, dass es trotz Beta-Status doch überraschend gut auf meinem PC läuft.



Nein meine erste beta spielte ich ca wo du das erste Wort zu sprechen erlernt hast... daher weiss ich genau wie eine beta ab rennt... welche firma ist so blöd, ein spiel das zu 60% nur aus buggs statt scripts besteht, als werbe bzw lockmittel für mehr käufer zu verwenden?
also ich muss ehrlich sagen mich hat es viel viel mehr erschreckt als angelockt o.O
und das geht bestimmt einigen mehr so.... und von wegen ausmerzen... wenn du ja so ein toller hengst bist... sag mir aus welchen spielen die die letzten 24 monate von ea games erschienen sind, ALLE fehler ausgemerzt wurden? viel spass beim überlegen... bis da wohl ne antwort kommt hab ich meinen eigenen publisher gegründet xD

mfg


----------



## noogood (30. September 2011)

Sheetso schrieb:


> Nein meine erste beta spielte ich ca wo du das erste Wort zu sprechen erlernt hast... daher weiss ich genau wie eine beta ab rennt... welche firma ist so blöd, ein spiel das zu 60% nur aus buggs statt scripts besteht, als werbe bzw lockmittel für mehr käufer zu verwenden?
> also ich muss ehrlich sagen mich hat es viel viel mehr erschreckt als angelockt o.O
> und das geht bestimmt einigen mehr so.... und von wegen ausmerzen... wenn du ja so ein toller hengst bist... sag mir aus welchen spielen die die letzten 24 monate von ea games erschienen sind, ALLE fehler ausgemerzt wurden? viel spass beim überlegen... bis da wohl ne antwort kommt hab ich meinen eigenen publisher gegründet xD
> 
> mfg


 
Wie du dich verteidigst...niedlich 
Beta als Werbe-/Lockmittel....ach dafür sind Betas da...Jetzt raff ich das erst...
Ach und der nette Herr Orthus hat ja gar nicht geschrieben, das ALLE Fehler ausgemerzt werden....
Manche Leute lesen echt nur das was Sie wollen.
Wie son Hund der beisst, wenn er in die enge getriebne wurde 

so long


----------



## Schisshase (30. September 2011)

Sheetso schrieb:


> da zock ich lieber schrottplatzsimulator oder rollstuhlsimulator xD


Das dürfte deinen Fähigkeiten auch eher entgegenkommen. 

BTW, Du tollster Betatester aller Zeiten, bei welchen Spiel(en) wurden denn schon ALLE Fehler ausgemerzt?
In der Hoffnung auf baldige Erleuchtung

MfG

P.S.
Bei mir läuft die Beta erstaunlich stabil und flüssig. Aber was weiß ich schon, ich hab ja eh keine Ahnung.


----------



## dickdurstig (30. September 2011)

das spiel ist nicht ausbalanciert

die ersten sachen werden ausgenutzt: das tactical light sollte runtergeschraubt werden!

ein sniper der mit tactical light irgendwo im busch sitzt blendet dich sobald du nur in die nähe von ihm guckst was das ganze visierreflektieren absolut nutzlos macht
prone wird missbracuht das spiel aht dadurch nahezu keine dynamik
allein durch hartnäckigkeit lassen sich waffen freischalten die alles was du am anfang hast komplett an durchschlagskraft übertreffen udn somit kein skill erforderlich sit sondern nur waffenfreischaltung bsp die anfangswaffen vom ingeneur 1/2 mag f2000 1-2 schüsse

sniperlimitiierung pro team fehlt

die models sehen absolut gleich aus erschwerend kommt dazu, dass teammitgleider im hud unzureichend gekennzeichnet sind was spielen mit friendly fire unmöglich macht

die granaten erfinden ihre eigene physik

campen sollte durch ein zeitlimit (verdunkelner bildschirm/ drastisch wäre schaden nach bestimmter zeit) bestraft werden

schlussendlich sit das spiel eine einzige baustelle udn wenn der scheiss ned asugemerzt wird nicht lange lebendig

wenn ich mir das durch den kopf gehen alsse denk ich wenn mw3 sich ans gameplay vom 2er halten wird es um einiges besser für multiplayer geeignet sein wird

realismus schön und gut aber ein spiel sit ein spiel und sollte spass amchen bf3 fühlt sich nciht nach battlefield sondern nach camperfield an


----------



## Datamind (30. September 2011)

It's not a bug, it's a feature!


----------



## stawacz (30. September 2011)

also die server scheinen sie hinbekommen zu haben,,hab grad 10 sek gebraucht um raufzukommen...


zum spiel selbst...es macht extrem spaß und is selbst im rushmodus und der metromap sehr taktisch zu spielen,,ich hab grad mit 5 anderen mehrere mintuten beraucht bis wir die rolltreppe erstürmt hatten..

was mir auffällt is das die ganze beleuchtung verdammt gut aussieht,,der rest aber wie bad company 2 daherkommt,,,kann wirklich kaum grafische unterschiede entdecken,,wenn ich jetzt acatama dessertanmache dann sieht das genau so fett aus

hab alles auf hoch und die texturen auf ultra,,,AA 4 und AF16


----------



## getier (30. September 2011)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> ihr glücklichen könnt schon zocken, ich musste den ganzen abend damit zubringen mein system zu backuppen -.-
> 
> denn ich installe extra für diesen scheiss nen zweites system und muss deshalb alles neu machen
> 
> ...


 
ECHT gute idee.  auf das wäre ich nicht gekommen.

ich lass origin momentan im sandboxie laufen. kann ich dir nur empfehlen. da ist das s***** programm dann eingesperrt und kann sich austoben was es will


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (30. September 2011)

HA, bei der SeZeBe kann ich nichtmal einloggen da ich grade erst  ein neuen Perso bekommen habe und für die dritte spalte ist bei mir ein Buchstabe zu viel XD, jetzt kannich mich nicht mal einloggen, 
ob der Kontakt der dort angegeben ist weiterhelfen wird, mal sehen.


----------



## sireristof1332 (30. September 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> das spiel ist nicht ausbalanciert
> 
> die ersten sachen werden ausgenutzt: das tactical light sollte runtergeschraubt werden!
> 
> ...


 In jedem spiel gibts camper und genauso bei mw...
Bf fallts nur so sehr auf weil man schon etwas mehr taktik zu winnen braucht.

PS das is ne beta was erwartest du


----------



## Schisshase (30. September 2011)

Sniperlimitierung, Camper, Granatwerfer zu stark, RPG gegen Infanterie...würde man alles rausnhemem was mehr als 100 Leuten nicht gefällt, müßte man jeden Onlineshooter komplett entwaffnen und würde nur noch mit bloßen Händen kämpfen.
Es ist doch nur ein Spiel. Und es soll jeder so spielen wie er will. Wenns dem Admin nicht paßt kickt er halt. Und wenns einem selbst nicht gefällt wechselt man einfach den Server. Oder sucht sucht sich einen passenden Clan.


----------



## Comandos (30. September 2011)

wird imemr besser , nun bei battlelog .... 

*We are currently having issues with passwords containing
 special characters (such as &%<>).

 Until we have fixed this, you can change your password to
only use alphanumeric characters at http://profile.ea.com
*


----------



## pkroos (30. September 2011)

es ist nun offiziell,die top 10 news hier sind ALLE BF3 ^^


----------



## Paaschi89 (30. September 2011)

Hmpf, leider startet das Spiel auch über Battlelog nicht, es kommt noch immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
Ich würde die Beta jetzt gerne mal unter meiner PS3 spielen.
Jedoch habe ich echt keine Ahnung, wo ich die finden kann bzw. wie das funktioniert.
Unter diesem PSN - Store kann ich unter Demos keine Beta finden.

Wie klappt das mit der PS3, hat da jemand zufällig 'ne Ahnung?


----------



## Maiernator (1. Oktober 2011)

Paaschi89 schrieb:


> Hmpf, leider startet das Spiel auch über Battlelog nicht, es kommt noch immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
> Ich würde die Beta jetzt gerne mal unter meiner PS3 spielen.
> Jedoch habe ich echt keine Ahnung, wo ich die finden kann bzw. wie das funktioniert.
> Unter diesem PSN - Store kann ich unter Demos keine Beta finden.
> ...


 "
Psn Store unter Demos war schon richtig. Müsste eigtl beim Menüpunkt "alle Demos" als erstes aufblitzen.
Der Download geht problemlos und is auch schön schnell.(1,2gb)


----------

